# Fast Group Ride Near Harrisburg PA?



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a fast (strong rec/Cat 4/5 racer) group ride near Harrisburg? There is a moderate ride that leaves from not far from me, but the group has not started yet. I guess it gets dark too early.


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

Where ya at near Harisburg? West shore or East shore?


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Most Saturdays from In Gear in Hummelstown. 10a. Cats 1-5 .


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wilierit said:


> Most Saturdays from In Gear in Hummelstown. 10a. Cats 1-5 .


Sweet, I can ride there in 10-15 minutes! I am in Lower Paxton township, near Vo-Tech.

Thanks.:thumbsup:

Oh, and how many miles typically?


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

Harrisburg bike club also runs some fast rides. They meet right near the Hershey Med Center just another few miles down the road. Check out their website.


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

The plan is to get 2+ hours in. From where you are it would work out to 40-50 miles. As the season progresses it will definetly be a faster group than anything Hbg. bike club has to offer. Mostly racers or folks who want to.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks. I'll try to make it out there soon. I just started doing crits in addition to MTB races, so a fast group to push me a bit sounds like fun.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Another option; it's West Shore at World Cup ski and cycle at (gasp!) 7am on Saturdays. Ride can be anywhere from 30-40 miles, usually. Occassionally farther. Terrain depends on who's leading and what the group feels like. I've seen avgs from 17 to 20+ mph. Just depends. On the plus side, you're done by 930ish and have the whole day ahead of you.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kram said:


> Another option; it's West Shore at World Cup ski and cycle at (gasp!) 7am on Saturdays. Ride can be anywhere from 30-40 miles, usually. Occassionally farther. Terrain depends on who's leading and what the group feels like. I've seen avgs from 17 to 20+ mph. Just depends. On the plus side, you're done by 930ish and have the whole day ahead of you.


Thanks for all the info. I went out on my own today, as I didn't want to over-do it since I am doing a training crit tomorrow.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Where?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I went out Red Top Road to Rt 39, then turned on Canal RD, to Trail Rd, Sand Beach, and back on Devonshire to Nyes and home. Maybe another turn or two in there. I was just riding where I felt like going, not my normal loop out over Blue Mtn. 

But if you mean where is the crit - Fogelsville. Did Cat 5.


----------



## Bobert540 (Apr 11, 2006)

I am in Hershey on most weekends and we ride every Saturday leaving from the hershey theater. typically 30-45 miles. I am planning on riding this saturday if you are interested.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. That's what I meant, the crit. BTW-I used to live outside of Middletown-rode those roads often-Red top, Sand Beach.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wilierit said:


> The plan is to get 2+ hours in. From where you are it would work out to 40-50 miles. As the season progresses it will definetly be a faster group than anything Hbg. bike club has to offer. Mostly racers or folks who want to.


I showed up a few wekks back - nobody there. It was the Saturday of Mem day weekend, so I figured that was why. Anyone been there for the rides?


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Everybody has been Racing every weekend so the rides have gone by the wayside somewhat.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wilierit said:


> Everybody has been Racing every weekend so the rides have gone by the wayside somewhat.


Me too for the most part. Although getting spit out the back hardly feels like racing sometimes.


----------

